# My Other Hobby....fishing



## snagler (15/8/07)

As I see it beer and beach fishing go hand in hand, so I thought I would start this new thread on your biggest or best catch. 

Here is mine, caught a few months ago off the beach whilst holidaying at Crescent Head NSW

30kg / 66pound caught on 20pound mono line


----------



## snagler (15/8/07)

Oh.... Forgot to mention it is a Mulloway (jew fish) for those non anglers


----------



## jayse (15/8/07)

Nice idea for a off topic thread.
Man that is a monster :super: 

My biggest fish were also mulloway of the beach, no pics though. Funny thing was even though they were the biggest fish I have ever caught the two I did catch were both under size both of golwa beach here in S.A and nowhere near the size of that monster of the sea you got there.


----------



## Fents (16/8/07)

Bliiiiiing! my kind of thread.

God daaaamn that one massive jew! still yet to catch a jewie (dont think we get em that big down here in Vic)..

I own a 4.5mt half cabin with a suzuki 2 stroke 50 on the back and an aux motor. We usually fish Port phillip bay but am damn tired of catching small flatties. This year we will prob sell it so i can get somthing a tad smaller i can launch and retrive by myself.

Here she is : Just Browsing





Down in Vic its all bout the elusive snapper, gummys and king geirge whiting. Heres a couple of pinkies i pulled out of bass straight






Want to start fishing Western Port bay more as well as some freshwater. Cant wait till this cold weather piss's off so i can get back out.


----------



## TasChris (16/8/07)

Fents said:


> Bliiiiiing! my kind of thread.
> 
> God daaaamn that one massive jew! still yet to catch a jewie (dont think we get em that big down here in Vic)..
> 
> ...




Actualy Vic is a good a place to catch Jewies as any where. The Barwon River is one of the meccas of Jewy fishing. A live baited mullet in the Barwon river can yeild some monsters. Beach fishing along many of the Western Victorian beaches ( like Aire River, around Geelong, Glenelg River etc) can result in a hook up.
Often very slow going, many trips for no result in the cold of winter but if you hook up they put on one hell of a show.
Cheers Chris


----------



## Josh (16/8/07)

snagler said:


> View attachment 14298
> As I see it beer and beach fishing go hand in hand, so I thought I would start this new thread on your biggest or best catch.
> 
> Here is mine, caught a few months ago off the beach whilst holidaying at Crescent Head NSW
> ...


My Dad and most of his family live at Crescent Head. I remember Pop catching a few jewies back in the old days off the beach.

That's a nice one.


----------



## Tony M (16/8/07)

Nice feed of squid off the boat last week


----------



## Fents (16/8/07)

Tony thats not a boat thats a charter!

damn i love squid.


----------



## Fents (16/8/07)

TasChris said:


> Actualy Vic is a good a place to catch Jewies as any where. The Barwon River is one of the meccas of Jewy fishing. A live baited mullet in the Barwon river can yeild some monsters. Beach fishing along many of the Western Victorian beaches ( like Aire River, around Geelong, Glenelg River etc) can result in a hook up.
> Often very slow going, many trips for no result in the cold of winter but if you hook up they put on one hell of a show.
> Cheers Chris




Yer i know they can be caught in Vic just seems like too much hard work down here, im sure the reward would greatly outweigh the cold nights but i'd rather go for a crisp fresh morning fish, but hey thats just me.

Heard (read : read on fishnet) some were pulling jews in from around the docklands. Seen that pic of winga and his jew on fishnet? massive...

Still my favourite fish to catch by far are snapper or KGW. KGW have to be some of the best sportfish ever, they just pull and pull for their size.

Went down to Kilcunda few months ago for some salmon but didnt turn a rell all day.


----------



## RobW (16/8/07)

Mako off Bermagui


----------



## Fents (17/8/07)

RobW said:


> Mako off Bermagui
> 
> View attachment 14316



:beerbang: Flaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaake! :super:


----------



## muted3 (20/8/07)

Nice catch mate, sure u would've had a awesome time feasting on that!


----------



## Dr Gonzo (20/8/07)

A few Snapper i got last Easter


----------



## Fents (21/8/07)

Tasty looking gonzo! When im over in SA next you taking me out?


----------



## JoeG (28/9/07)

Hey great idea for an off-topic thread! Something about fishing and beer that go so well together.

Here's one of my better efforts from a year or two back:




And a mackeral who won't be harrassing any baitschools anymore:




Is it the weekend yet?


----------



## Henno (29/5/08)

This is me with a spaniard I got a few years back off the Gold Coast. It went about 38kg, my wife weighs 40! Now I want to get one that is over 40.




This is Andrewqld this Anzac weekend. We got onto a few different species of trevally this one is a tea leaf. That day we also got a small amberjack. As much as people poo poo the trevally when eaten fresh in a good beer batter they are not to be sneezed at.


----------



## Cracka (30/5/08)

I don't know how I missed this thread till now. Maybe you will be sorry I find it  














I'll find some more latter


----------



## kirem (30/5/08)

I mainly fish the Murray now. Catch plenty of yellas, silvers and undersize cod. Haven't caught a large cod yet, but been in the boat when one was caught. 1m+ cod. Magic fish, too special to keep.

I keep a shrimp and yabby tank for bait.

Fished a lot in westernport when I was a kid, lived at the hastings jetty and marina (when it was just built) on weekends, school holidays and when I snuck out at night. 

We go to Port Vincent once a year and go crabbing and chasing KGW.

Fresh water fishing is the go. I live about 5 mins from the boat ramp.

I'll dig out some pics.


----------



## bindi (30/5/08)

Hi, I fish from my kayak, just came back from 5 days fishing from it, caught heaps of surface fish [macks etc] and a few reef fish [cod etc] great fun being towed around on light gear.
I am on this Australian Kayak Forum forum, my user name is Lureme, have a look.


----------



## Linz (30/5/08)

bindi said:


> Hi, I fish from my kayak, just came back from 5 days fishing from it, caught heaps of surface fish [macks etc] and a few reef fish [cod etc] great fun being towed around on light gear.
> I am on this Australian Kayak Forum forum, my user name is Lureme, have a look.



Link was sus( old 404 error)..too much info. dont know if Ive fixed it

interesting hobby though.....never thought about fishing from a kayak


----------



## Henno (10/7/08)

I used to be an avid kayak fisher on the gold coast. My yak had GPS, sounder and a sail for long distance trolling. Was worth more than a small tinnie, as every bastard pointed out to me. Just a different feeling being out at see mixing it with big fish while sitting on a small plastic vessel. The other upside was sneaking up into skinny water where boats can't go and chasing jacks, bream and flatties. I also used it for chasing bass on Hinze dam, never scored a saratoga though unfortunately.


----------



## philipwebb (31/7/08)

A reasonable 16.5lb snapper I landed last Saturday.


----------



## Fents (1/8/08)

you must be in WA then!


----------



## philipwebb (5/8/08)

South Australia, not fished in WA yet

Phil



Fents said:


> you must be in WA then!


----------



## Tony M (10/8/08)

Just to prove I was in British Columbia and not sitting in a prague pub


----------



## kook (20/8/08)

Smoked salmon eh Tony?


----------



## Tony M (21/8/08)

kook said:


> Smoked salmon eh Tony?


Cant bring it back to Australia even smoked so we are canning some. The two ladies on the trip, Enid and Patty caught a 35lb and 25 lb respectively and those went to the canners, who assure us that it is our very own fish that come back to us, so we should eventually savour some genuine wild Chinook. Incidentally, that fish of mine was only 24lb so once again I was upstaged by herself.


----------



## Henno (15/9/08)

Good news. I have just gotten home from my first offshore night fish in my little boat. We got a few trevally and then I put down a live yakka and caught a massive cobia. Back in the creek we saw a light on and a few guys having beers on a big charter boat. I asked if they had scales as mine would not measure this thing. The deck hand said he'd give me an estimate if we pulled alongside. He freaked when he saw it. Over 50kg probably close to 55 he reckoned. Teri weighs 40 so I have finally done it.

The guy cleaned it for us but we didn't have the freezer room for it so we swapped him for a coral trout.


----------



## Fents (15/9/08)

sensational henno.

went up to coff's last week to visit dad and my bro. went out two times once at moonee and once at red rock only for a couple of bream


----------



## yardy (22/9/08)

Fents said:


> sensational henno.
> 
> went up to coff's last week to visit dad and my bro. went out two times once at moonee and once at red rock only for a couple of bream



i used to fish red rock a bit when i lived at sandy beach, ( just outside of woolgoolga ), moved to yamba and had some luck live baiting for jewies in the clarence, nowhere near as big as that crescent head monster though  

Cheers
Yard


----------



## hayden (10/11/08)

ive done a little kyak fishing, it is a really interesting experience being pulled around the water by the little bugger your trying to reel in. i will admit im not an overly big fan but i will keep doing it occasionally. i much prefer taking the boat out and chasing sharks, una mackeral which ever is on season. and can't go wrong with having a go at the crabs.


----------



## DKS (1/1/09)

I have browsed this thread many times admiring nice fish etc, didnt think showing off very average catches was waranted but then this.
Took my son outside for the first time.Whilst on recent hols 
22/12/08 Off Gold Coast 35kg on 15kg tag & release. Only a baby really but my first beaky. Big thrill Sore arms and kneecaps, loved every second.




:icon_cheers: 
Daz


----------



## Henno (1/1/09)

Well done mate. I gather it is a little black?

I'm after my first billfish at the moment but they have been a bit of a no show here this summer. Well at least they are in my little 4.2 tinnie. What size boat you got DKS?


----------



## 3G (1/1/09)

Nice fish Henno.
I got a few big spaniards off Capr Trib last year whilst on holiday, around 35 kilo.
Headed down to Cape Jervois few weeks back and scored 14 snapper but only 38 to 55cm. Cant seem to get on to any big snapper this year.


----------



## DKS (3/1/09)

Henno said:


> Well done mate. I gather it is a little black?
> 
> I'm after my first billfish at the moment but they have been a bit of a no show here this summer. Well at least they are in my little 4.2 tinnie. What size boat you got DKS?



Thanks Henno 
Yeh its a black but they still have some nice colouring when they arc up. Apparently these things are in numbers along the southern QLD stretch around Sunshine Coast to Gold Coast.

As for my boat well lets say its not really a boat more like 3m of scrap ali. But one day, one day, Ill get a real boat.

This fish was taken on a charter of course, the only way I could manage to have a crack at this type of fishing these days. (Like I said one day...mmmm). :icon_cheers: 
Daz


----------



## Henno (16/6/09)

This was our effort on the weekend. Pretty unusual to get an emperor at this spot. It is pretty close to shore. Bloody good eating as well. We did his head and flaps with loads of rock salt in the webber. I also had a piece of fillet. Yummo.


----------



## Fents (17/6/09)

Nice one henno.

Just got my boat fixed too, butterfly valves on the carbys were all out of whack. Cant wait to take it out.


----------



## Henno (17/6/09)

Get into those gummy sharks and port phillip snapper then Fents!


----------



## Katherine (17/6/09)

Nothing like the fish that have being posted before. But not a bad first catch for my little 6 year old. Brought it in herself she was convinced she got a shark.

A very memorable experience!


----------



## fraser_john (17/6/09)

That's awesome


----------



## Fents (17/6/09)

KT thats just too cute. Is that the pink barbie fishing rod?


----------



## Katherine (17/6/09)

Big W special... $10bucks does the job!


----------



## pokolbinguy (17/6/09)

6 yrs old and doing a better job at fishing than me at 23!!


----------



## Katherine (17/6/09)

She caught three that day. She is a natural. Reminds me we should go again soon!


----------



## Henno (17/6/09)

Oh gawd! You've done it now Katie, what starts with little bream off the pier ends up with requests for a new Shimano Stella worth $1000. Get her into brewing, it's cheaper.


----------



## Henno (23/7/09)

An ordinary haul for an offshore charter up here. No other bugger on the boat could fish besides Mrs Henno and me. Everything in this photo except for the big emperor and a handful of the little hussar (they are the little red ones) we caught ourselves. Just finished cleaning our share of the haul, which was a bloody lot. Sushi and sashimi coral trout, maori cod and grassy sweetlip for dinner.


----------



## Fents (24/7/09)

mate if im ever up your way your taking me out fishing!


----------



## Katherine (24/7/09)

Look at the colours.... you have it good henno...


----------



## Kleiny (24/7/09)

off to the murray this weekend with the fishing club looking to catch some murray cray and maybe a couple of cod or yellow belly. Heading up behind lake boga it a nice quiet spot. Relax with a brew or two on the river.


----------



## Henno (26/7/09)

Coz you commented on the colour Katie I shrank this one for you. On the left is the common or spotted coral trout. On the right is the barred coral trout, the blue spots run into bars at the head end. As for taste and texture I just go weak in the knees thinking about them. Oh yeah, in the centre is wifus Japonicus.




The usual suspects back home ready for the knife. From top left anti clockwise: big Maori cod, bigger grassy sweetlip, small pinky parrot, two coral trout and finally lots of little hussar. Hussar are a tasty plague to have.


----------



## Henno (26/7/09)

Kleiny said:


> off to the murray this weekend with the fishing club looking to catch some murray cray and maybe a couple of cod or yellow belly. Heading up behind lake boga it a nice quiet spot. Relax with a brew or two on the river.



If you get some cray could you take a few pics, I am really interested in fresh water crustacea. Photos of them on the plate before eating would be great as well.

Good luck.
H


----------



## Henno (26/7/09)

Here's what it looked like on our table that night. From top to bottom, coral trout,grassy sweetlip,maori cod nigiri. Nutto ships on the left. Sashimi plate is the same order. On our plates are grilled maori cod flaps with heaps of rock salt.


----------



## Steve (28/7/09)

Are they baked beans? :blink:


----------



## Katherine (28/7/09)

Henno said:


> Here's what it looked like on our table that night. From top to bottom, coral trout,grassy sweetlip,maori cod nigiri. Nutto ships on the left. Sashimi plate is the same order. On our plates are grilled maori cod flaps with heaps of rock salt.
> 
> View attachment 29227


 :icon_drool2:


----------



## Katherine (28/7/09)

Henno said:


> Here's what it looked like on our table that night. From top to bottom, coral trout,grassy sweetlip,maori cod nigiri. Nutto ships on the left. Sashimi plate is the same order. On our plates are grilled maori cod flaps with heaps of rock salt.
> 
> View attachment 29227


 :icon_drool2:


----------



## Katherine (28/7/09)

Henno said:


> Here's what it looked like on our table that night. From top to bottom, coral trout,grassy sweetlip,maori cod nigiri. Nutto ships on the left. Sashimi plate is the same order. On our plates are grilled maori cod flaps with heaps of rock salt.
> 
> View attachment 29227


 :icon_drool2:


----------



## Henno (28/7/09)

Steve said:


> Are they baked beans? :blink:



Sorry mate, nutto is actually spelled natto. I can come at it sometimes but it is truly weird soybean stuff. The sauce is very stringy, well to be honest, is like snot.

Have a squiz at this natto link


----------



## Hutch (28/7/09)

Scored this Spaniard 2 years ago on a charter near Cairns.




Heading back there this September - I am SOOOOOOOOOOOO pumped!


----------



## Fourstar (28/7/09)

Henno said:


> Sorry mate, nutto is actually spelled natto. I can come at it sometimes but it is truly weird soybean stuff. The sauce is very stringy, well to be honest, is like snot.



When i was in japan for school exchange, my host familys daughter had the stuff for breakfast.. basically its fermented soybeans. crazy stuff. i didnt like it. its an aquired taste to say the least. :icon_vomit: I wanted to like it... but just couldnt, even with bucketloads of soy sauce.


----------



## Fish13 (11/4/13)

my latest effort..


----------



## punkin (12/4/13)

Nice necro.

I went to Coffs last week for a Spanaird and a good spotty out of a mates boat...





This tasty little fella went 35lb.


----------



## Truman42 (12/4/13)

Awesome thread guys. Living in Broome for 18 years I was spoilt with fishing. Lots of Barra, Spanish macks, sailfish, Blue bone, you name it. Anyway that was over 5 years ago and since I moved back to melbourne I haven't done much fishing. 

SWMBO has never caught a fish so this weekend were going camping to Port Albert so I hope to be able to post a pic of her first catch on here.

Anyone here fished Port Albert before and can give me some tips?

Here is a short video clip of my mate catching a bluebone at Quondong North of Broome. (Check out the catch in the tub)

http://youtu.be/Gi86-YKdJfs


----------



## sp0rk (12/4/13)

punkin said:


> Nice necro.
> 
> I went to Coffs last week for a Spanaird and a good spotty out of a mates boat...
> 
> ...


That reminds me, time to do some fishing!


----------



## punkin (13/4/13)

We usually lure fish for these fellas round home in the rivers....


----------



## Fish13 (13/4/13)

esky reference for Nev


----------



## jyo (13/4/13)

Awesome thread, and nice mulloway, Fish.

This was a couple of years ago up near Tamala station on the way to Steep Point, W.A. We caught some 85 cm pinkies that trip, but I lost all the pics on a hard drive crash. I know, heard that before  Hoping to head up that way again this year.


----------



## WarmBeer (13/4/13)

Truman said:


> SWMBO has never caught a fish so this weekend were going camping to Port Albert so I hope to be able to post a pic of her first catch on here.
> 
> Anyone here fished Port Albert before and can give me some tips?


Have not technically "caught" a fish out of Port Albert, but do however have an anecdote:

Was down there probably 5 or 6 years ago, more wanting to wet some line than catch anything. An hour, maybe two passes, and just getting to the point of frustration, when a family with two young boys comes along and sits themselves on the next jetty, maybe 20 mt away. Within minutes they're pulling in fish left, right and centre.

After a half-dozen, the older of the boys, maybe 7 years old, starts yelling out top of his voice "I'm the king of the Trevally, I'm the king of the Trevally! Woo-hoo!". Have never wanted to commit infanticide so badly in my life.

So, take home lesson, fish from the outer-most jetty at Port Albert, and choose the right bait.

Edit, the important thing was I had an onion on my belt, which was the style at the time. Yeah, I sound like a grumpy old man.


----------



## Lecterfan (13/4/13)

WarmBeer said:


> Have not technically "caught" a fish out of Port Albert, but do however have an anecdote:
> 
> Was down there probably 5 or 6 years ago, more wanting to wet some line than catch anything. An hour, maybe two passes, and just getting to the point of frustration, when a family with two young boys comes along and sits themselves on the next jetty, maybe 20 mt away. Within minutes they're pulling in fish left, right and centre.
> 
> ...


So many of your threads come across as authoritative, in-control, knowledgeable...while I feel closer to you as a human being due to your honesty, I feel a little deflated also...


----------



## goomboogo (13/4/13)

Lecterfan said:


> So many of your threads come across as authoritative, in-control, knowledgeable...while I feel closer to you as a human being due to your honesty, I feel a little deflated also...


Lecterfan, just remember, a glass of water in between alcoholic beverages. Advice I have not heeded tonight and will continue to eschew. I am indifferent to any strong desire to attain the impossible.


----------



## Lecterfan (13/4/13)

haha, no the big B and I have an understanding...


----------



## Fish13 (14/4/13)

jyo said:


> Awesome thread, and nice mulloway, Fish.
> 
> This was a couple of years ago up near Tamala station on the way to Steep Point, W.A. We caught some 85 cm pinkies that trip, but I lost all the pics on a hard drive crash. I know, heard that before  Hoping to head up that way again this year.



Nice pinkie! i can see you had a full head of hair back then too!!!

Some of my other fish...


----------



## Fish13 (14/4/13)




----------



## punkin (14/4/13)

Trying to think what else i have in this comp, i know i have a cobe and a GT somewhere...




Fought the GT wearing a moon boot, two days after getting the cast off my broken ankle.





Found a half grown snapper too...


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (14/4/13)

jyo said:


> Awesome thread, and nice mulloway, Fish.
> 
> This was a couple of years ago up near Tamala station on the way to Steep Point, W.A. We caught some 85 cm pinkies that trip, but I lost all the pics on a hard drive crash. I know, heard that before  Hoping to head up that way again this year.


Nice bait fish Jyo.....
I wouldn't get out of bed early for that.........
BBB


----------



## Fish13 (14/4/13)

Bada Bing Brewery said:


> Nice bait fish Jyo.....
> I wouldn't get out of bed early for that.........
> BBB



yeah you can keep your neighbour fish mate.


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (14/4/13)

fish13 said:


> yeah you can keep your neighbour fish mate.


It's a mother in law fish up here in Gero 
I don't even bother taking photo's anymore as all we catch are dhuies ...... it's a pain.
BBB


----------



## Fish13 (14/4/13)

grrrr i have caught 3 dhuies in my time. I hope to hit jurien bay again for a baldchin


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (14/4/13)

fish13 said:


> grrrr i have caught 3 dhuies in my time. I hope to hit jurien bay again for a baldchin


Well it's just about right time - all months without an "R", dhuies come in close to bred. Seriously though - that is all we catch. Occasional poxy pinky, baldy's here and there and the odd coral trout.
Back in the good old days we would go down to African reef (15nm south of Gero) and just load up with 8 dhuies per man. No use going so far now with this shit 2 per boat restriction. 8 per person was stupid, 2 per boat is stupid - should be 4 per boat and then it makes the trip worth it....
my 2c
BBB


----------



## Fish13 (14/4/13)

yeah but we have to fish for the future you know..... 

But the new changes to the fish bag limits makes a little sense. Although i think a huge pinky or dhuie is more than a feed for a family of 6.....


----------



## jyo (14/4/13)

But you did you eat that rubbery bastard???




Bada Bing Brewery said:


> Nice bait fish Jyo.....
> I wouldn't get out of bed early for that.........
> BBB


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (14/4/13)

fish13 said:


> yeah but we have to fish for the future you know.....
> 
> But the new changes to the fish bag limits makes a little sense. Although i think a huge pinky or dhuie is more than a feed for a family of 6.....


Absolutely fish for the future, problem is; take 4 blokes out and bang, bang, 2 fish - pack up and come home. Seriously that is all we catch!!!!! 
My whining should be in the first world problem thread .....

4 per boat would be a really good middle ground, still just 1 fish per person......

Not to make you feel bad but my mother in law has caught more dhuies than you B)
BBB


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (14/4/13)

jyo said:


> But you did you eat that rubbery bastard???


No mate. She went straight back in to fight some poor bastard another day .....
BBB


----------



## Fish13 (14/4/13)

i think we should hold a beer comp with some fishing involved somewhere.


----------



## krausenhaus (5/6/13)

I'm going to Wagoe next weekend for four nights, any of you WA fishos got any tips?


----------



## Rowy (5/6/13)

krausenhaus said:


> I'm going to Wagoe next weekend for four nights, any of you WA fishos got any tips?


Always love your mother.


----------



## Fish13 (5/6/13)

take ballons


----------



## Malted (6/6/13)

punkin said:


> Nice necro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I call bullshit, he looks to be at least 400 pounds! The fish, yeah maybe 35#


----------



## punkin (7/6/13)

So you associate me with tasty?


How is that not to be mentioned box of random stainless fittings going for you?


----------



## T.T.B.Co (11/6/13)

Some dam good catches from members 

Not much to add regarding HB so I thought I would show my 7lb browny.
Although its 20 years old I think its Worth showing because I have never topped it and I dont think I ever will...


----------



## Rowy (11/6/13)

Love the trout and love the mullet


----------



## Florian (11/6/13)

Did you catch that trout when fly fishing? Because it's still open!


----------



## KingKong (11/6/13)

You look like Jimmy Luffnem out of the movie Chopper! Great photo.


----------



## Malted (11/6/13)

punkin said:


> So you associate me with tasty?
> 
> 
> How is that not to be mentioned box of random stainless fittings going for you?


No. Please note that the reference to tasty was crossed out in your quote. Also note that little was also crossed out.  

Almost there. A double batch of beer without hops and a fruit wine have been brewed and are waiting for some action. :super:


----------



## T.T.B.Co (12/6/13)

Sorry for the late reply...

Thanks Rowy I love a feed of Mullet too.

I did get a bit excited when I hooked him Flo, can you blame me 

Thats not much of a complement KK  I am growed up now and look nothing like that :chug:


----------



## chefsantos (12/6/13)

I went fishing in the Ballina river yesterday and caught a 39cm bream.


----------



## T.T.B.Co (13/6/13)

chefsantos said:


> I went fishing in the Ballina river yesterday and caught a 39cm bream.


Nice catch cheffy


----------



## Goldenchild (13/6/13)

chefsantos said:


> I went fishing in the Ballina river yesterday and caught a 39cm bream.


Photo evidence or it never happened.


----------



## mash head (13/6/13)

Only just found this thread. Some awesome fish around. Heres some of my best;

couldn't find my large tuna but this day we found a school of small ones and we all caught even my 10yo son. My mate from Germany was stoked over there they pay ridiculous amounts for tuna.

A pair of 50+ lbs


----------



## T.T.B.Co (16/6/13)

If you scored them off the beach I recon you have done well


----------



## wide eyed and legless (28/2/18)

Just got back from Eskdale fishing a tributary of the Mitta Mitta river and Dartmouth Dam with me Da,
the old Eskdale pub has changed a lot from about 25 years ago, used to be a typical country pub, breakfast cost nothing, take what you want from the fridge and cook it yourself, same with the sandwiches for lunch, no charge, dinner was only charged for my Da, my brother and I ate for free. 
Different now. The fishing was good, I thought I would out fish the old man when fishing for trout, sure he hasn't taught me everything he knows, when I ask him he just says, 'I can't teach instinct' 
Best thing is getting home and having a nice pint of bitter, not conditioned, but still good.


----------



## stanko (8/3/18)




----------



## wide eyed and legless (8/3/18)

stanko said:


>



I never shave before I go fishing, I don't kiss them like big daft Rexy.


----------



## stanko (11/3/18)

Sorry didnt see its fishing


----------



## stanko (11/3/18)

Dont drink an shave


----------



## DU99 (11/3/18)

where the pics of the fish


----------

